# Logiciel pour espionner ma conjointe



## Byly1 (8 Janvier 2012)

Je voudrais savoir sil il existe un logiciel espion pour savoir ce que fais sur son ordin une conjointe qui a un mac. Moi j'ai un ipad2 et un pc, mais je soupconne mon epouse de me tromper. Son ordi est comme sa deuxieme moitié et en aucun cas je ne peux y toucher et je les surprise a cacher ce qu'elle fait quand j'arrive dans la piéce. Juste par hasard, y a t'il un truc que je peux installer sur mon pc ou ipad afin de savoir ce qu'il se passe...merci


----------



## briibrou (8 Janvier 2012)

NtrConnect l'ami

Ntrconnect

en espérant que tu ne le regretteras pas ...


----------



## Aliboron (9 Janvier 2012)

Sans vouloir faire de morale, rappelons tout de même que l'espionnage est passible de poursuites pénales (le droit à la vie privée - même entre conjoints - reste fondamental) et qu'à l'inverse, si tu as des raisons valables de soupçonner ta conjointe de malversation, tu peux porter plainte ce qui permettra éventuellement un contrôle parfaitement légal de ses activités informatiques&#8230;


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron aussi) : _
*De toute façon, ce sujet ne relève pas des applications bureautiques mais d'un fonctionnement en réseau, on déménage donc vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## guizmooo (12 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour Bily1,

J'ai personnellement utilisé ce [redacted aussi], il fonctionne avec mac ou pc.

Juste pour info le fait d'installer le logiciel à distance sans prévenir votre conjoint est illégal et vous risquez jusqu'à un an d'emprisonnement et 200000 euros d'amendes :affraid::affraid:

Comme je suis sur que ça ne vous empêchera pas de le faire (en tout cas moi ça ne m'a pas empêché) mon deuxième conseil sera de bien vous préparez.
Même quand on s'y attend l'infidélité de son conjoint : ça fait toujours un choc 

Bonne chance.


----------



## Bombigolo (12 Janvier 2012)

Nous sommes en periode de soldes , elle te cache peut être simplement le super cadeau 
surprise qu'elle va te faire ce week end ?


----------



## Polo35230 (12 Janvier 2012)

Un logiciel espion, c'est toujours moins cher qu'un détective privé...
C'est drôle qu'on puisse être condamné dans un cas, et pas dans l'autre...

La solution de guizmooo est originale.
C'est l'espionné qui installe lui même le logiciel espion. Trop fort...
Maintenant, il ne faut pas que l'espionné s'y connaisse un peu en informatique. Il doit bien y avoir un processus qui apparaît dans le moniteur d'activité...
Et là, méfiage (ou méfiature), l'espion va au devant de sacrés pbs si l'espionné s'aperçoit qu'on l'espionne.
Surtout s'il est innocent...

Restera à l'espionnée de prouver que l'espion est bien son conjoint.
Attention, l'espionnée a peut-être elle même installé le même logiciel sur le Micro de son espion de conjoint...


----------



## ergu (12 Janvier 2012)

Il y a un logiciel espion parfaitement gratuit et légal, ça s'appelle une discussion franche et directe.
Mais bon.
Sans vouloir jouer les oiseaux de mauvaise augure, quand on en est à vouloir poser des logiciels espions dans l'ordinateur de l'autre, c'est que c'est mort de toutes façons.


----------



## Aliboron (12 Janvier 2012)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Un logiciel espion, c'est toujours moins cher qu'un détective privé...
> C'est drôle qu'on puisse être condamné dans un cas, et pas dans l'autre...


Si, si, contrairement à ce qu'on voit dans les feuilletons TV, un détective privé n'est pas au-dessus des lois et peut être condamné pour atteinte à la vie privée (voir les exemples récents chez EDF ou Canal+ pour n'en citer que deux).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Janvier 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Sans vouloir jouer les oiseaux de mauvaise augure, quand on en est à vouloir poser des logiciels espions dans l'ordinateur de l'autre, c'est que c'est mort de toutes façons.


Malheureusement, je plussoie !


----------



## subsole (12 Janvier 2012)

Selon l'âge et les mensurations de ta conjointe, je pourrais peut être l'espionner à ta place et faire un rapport approfondit.


----------



## ciradis (12 Janvier 2012)

guizmooo a dit:


> Bonjour Bily1,
> 
> 
> Juste pour info le fait d'installer le logiciel à distance sans prévenir votre conjoint est illégal et vous risquez jusqu'à un an d'emprisonnement et 200000 euros d'amendes :affraid::affraid:


 
 Par contre changer de copine c'est legal


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2012)

Byly1 a dit:


> Juste par hasard, y a t'il un truc que je peux installer sur mon pc ou ipad afin de savoir ce qu'il se passe...merci



non mais je connais un bon marchand de cordages de marine pour que tu ailles te pendre !


----------



## Madalvée (12 Janvier 2012)

Sinon un voile intégral ou une ceinture de chasteté devraient faire l'affaire.


----------



## ergu (12 Janvier 2012)

Pas de bonjour, un seul message et quatre jours sans se manifester, à mon avis Byly est resté coincé dans l'armoire à pharmacie où il s'était planqué pour espionner sa douce, des fois qu'elle profite du bruit de la chasse d'eau pour téléphoner à son amant.


----------



## Arlequin (12 Janvier 2012)

autres possibilités: 

Byly est la vilaine femme
bouhhhh que c'est laid
ou
Byly est l'amant de la vilaine femme
bouhhhhh que c'est laid (aussi)

et l'un ou l'autre (ou les deux) vient s'assurer ici de ne pas être observé informatiquement par le malheureux cocu


----------



## Nephou (12 Janvier 2012)

Tss tss tss atteinte à la vie privée, intrusion frauduleuse dans un système de traitement automatique de données&#8230; ça peut chiffrer.

Crois moi, demande lui, de toutes façons quand on a ce genre de question et qu'on les garde pour soi, c&#8217;est mort&#8230;

_Je voulais fermer &#8217;pis vu que tu sembles un peu être aux abonnés absents&#8230;_


----------



## tirhum (12 Janvier 2012)

On peut mettre un doigt dans la charte, alors ?!...


----------



## Nephou (12 Janvier 2012)

vi mais un seul


----------



## dool (13 Janvier 2012)

Pffffff....mais le bon alors hein !!

:rateau:


----------



## ergu (13 Janvier 2012)

Celui avec un micro HF et une mini caméra au bout.


----------



## subsole (14 Janvier 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Celui avec un micro HF et une mini caméra au bout.



Tu devrais faire une manucure.


----------



## macjeanphil (14 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Le mieux pour toi, c'est de lui demander droit dans les yeux et si oui, Partir dignement sans esclandre ou la faire partir si c'est chez elle.
Mais surtout, dignement et sans s'énerver car là, tu vas vraiment la blaiser en faisant celui qui est peu touché par cet événement.

Bon courage


----------



## ciradis (14 Janvier 2012)

je suggere que PASCAL77 déloge ce sujet vers section RMC, rubrique Brigitte lahaye (l amour, le mac et vous)


----------



## guizmooo (14 Janvier 2012)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Un logiciel espion, c'est toujours moins cher qu'un détective privé...
> C'est drôle qu'on puisse être condamné dans un cas, et pas dans l'autre...
> 
> La solution de guizmooo est originale.
> ...



En fait il y a deux possibilités soit on configure le logiciel pour qu'il soit invisible et la personne l'installe à son insu (illégal) ou alors on peut choisir l'option visible pour l'utiliser en toute légalité et de façon plus préventive.

Mais je crois que Billy1 ne sans soucis plus.

Nephou désolé je ne voulais pas faire de pub, je pensais que quand le message demande des noms de logiciels on pouvait mettre des liens et comme il y avait déja un lien pour ntrconnect...


----------



## Cocopop (14 Janvier 2012)

Personne ne s'est déjà fait condamner pour avoir espionné sa conjointe afin de savoir si elle avait des histoires extra-conjugales.

Si tu as des doutes, fais le


----------



## ergu (15 Janvier 2012)

Cocopop a dit:


> Si tu as des doutes, fais le



Ouais, et si c'est vrai, lapide-la !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Ouais, et si c'est vrai, lapide-la !



La mise à mort chez les Guanches, pourrait être la solution, non!!


----------



## Polo35230 (15 Janvier 2012)

C'est drôle, côté Bar, les chevaliers blancs sont moqués par les poivrots...
Par contre, côté technique, ils endossent le costume du conseiller matrimonial.

Tain, j'espère que Byly ne suivra, ni les conseils des uns, ni ceux des autres...
A moins que ce ne soit déjà trop tard...

Dans les faits divers, ça aurait de la gueule;
"Un nioube du forum Macgénération, suivant les conseils (avisés?) des membres influents (reconnaissables à leurs nombreux points disco) immole sa compagne après avoir installé un logiciel espion sur la machine de celle-ci et constaté son infortune"
Quelle pub pour le site...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2012)

Il y a belle lurette, que son choix est fait ...  Faut savoir lire entre les lignes, faire la part des choses entre le vrai et le faux. Chevaliers blancs ou poivrots, qui a dit que les conseillers matrimoniaux n'en font pas partie :love:


----------



## Cocopop (15 Janvier 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Ouais, et si c'est vrai, lapide-la !


Faut pas abuser !

Entre rechercher la vérité et commettre un crime, çà fait deux 

Bref, encore une fois, si tu (l'auteur) veut savoir la vérité n'hésites pas à utiliser ce genre de logiciel.

Par contre si tu découvres que tu t'es trompé, n'oublies pas de le retirer...


----------



## ciradis (15 Janvier 2012)

Cocopop a dit:


> Faut pas abuser !
> 
> Entre rechercher la vérité et commettre un crime, çà fait deux


 
 et souvent la vérité  conduit au crime


----------



## Cocopop (15 Janvier 2012)

ciradis a dit:


> et souvent la vérité  conduit au crime


Sauf si la vérité est ailleurs


----------



## ergu (16 Janvier 2012)

Cocopop a dit:


> Faut pas abuser !
> 
> Entre rechercher la vérité et commettre un crime, çà fait deux
> 
> Bref, encore une fois, si tu (l'auteur) veut savoir la vérité n'hésites pas à utiliser ce genre de logiciel.



Hum.
Sauf que mon propos, volontairement outrancier, est évidement une blague - alors que le tien, dépourvu de tout second degré est une incitation à faire quelque chose d'illégal.

D'illegal et d'immoral - la conjointe de Byly n'est pas sa possession, elle a le droit à une vie privée, même vis à vis de lui, même si elle lui cache des galipettes.

D'ailleurs, je suis persuadé que si l'ami byly découvrait un logiciel espion sur son PC au profit de sa conjointe, il en serait tout à fait furieux.

Bref, effectivement, faudrait voir à ne pas abuser.


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Janvier 2012)

Pour rajouter un peu, voici les différentes étapes que l'on peut suivre lors de l'observation des vidéos enregistrées par le logiciel espion :

L'attente : :sleep:

Le début de l'action : :hein:

L'action : 

La déception : 

Le "heu... c'est quoi cette position ?" : :mouais:

Le "...mais ça lui fait pas mal ?" : 

Le "j'aurai jamais osé" : :sick:

Le "quelle salope !" : 

Le "ah ouais quand même !" : :afraid:

Le "malgré tout... cet homme est un Dieu..." : :love:

... et promis, ce n'est pas l'expérience qui parle, que l'imagination !!


----------



## ciradis (16 Janvier 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Pour rajouter un peu, voici les différentes étapes que l'on peut suivre lors de l'observation des vidéos enregistrées par le logiciel espion :
> 
> 
> ... et promis, ce n'est pas l'expérience qui parle, que l'imagination !!



 Trop tard , on l'a pensé à la 3ème ligne , tu serai pas Byly par hasard ?


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Janvier 2012)

Arrrgh merde j'suis grillé... j'voulais pas niquer ma réput' sur le forum...

Bon ben j'peux donner ma solution pas chère et 100% légale !

L'armoire de la chambre à coucher (avec n'importe qui d'ailleurs !)


----------



## tirhum (16 Janvier 2012)

[DM]xduy2j[/DM]


----------



## ergu (16 Janvier 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> L'armoire de la chambre à coucher (avec n'importe qui d'ailleurs !)



Ah ouais, et le gars trop tip-top-cool qui est meublé en zen/japonais, il fait comment, hein ?
L'a pas d'armoire, le gars, l'armoire, c'est pas feng-shui - et va te planquer sous le futon, toi pour espionner !
A la limite, une micro caméra planquée dans le sable, juste à côté du galet - avec le risque que madame la bousille à chaque fois qu'elle ratisse le sable pour se recentrer avec elle-même et ré-ouvrir ses shakras.

C'est là que je m'apperçois, en fait, que c'est vachement dur d'être zen et soupçonneux à la fois...


----------



## Polo35230 (16 Janvier 2012)

Ben Byly, pour un premier sujet, il en a des réponses...
Que de réactivité de la part des membres de Macgé!

Bon, c'est sûr, il n'y a pas que des réponses techniques...
Le côté humain est également traité...
Les références culturelles foisonnent...  (et dans culturelles, ya turelles)
Il y a du vécu dans tout ça...


----------



## ciradis (16 Janvier 2012)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Ben Byly, pour un premier sujet, il en a des réponses...
> Que de réactivité de la part des membres de Macgé!
> 
> Bon, c'est sûr, il n'y a pas que des réponses techniques...
> ...



en même temps il pose la question qui donne envie de se pendre  donc chaqu'un fait de son mieux pour éviter le drame ..... ou pas


----------



## Bombigolo (16 Janvier 2012)

Tout va bien , nos tourtereaux sont partis se réconcilier 
 une petite croisiere sur le Costa je sais plus quoi


----------



## Polo35230 (17 Janvier 2012)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Tout va bien , nos tourtereaux sont partis se réconcilier
> une petite croisiere sur le Costa je sais plus quoi



Costa Réconcilia ?  
Un aller simple . Retour à la nage possible...


----------



## ciradis (17 Janvier 2012)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Tout va bien , nos tourtereaux sont partis se réconcilier
> une petite croisiere sur le Costa je sais plus quoi


 
 je me disait le capitaine est gonflé quand même de se barrer en 1 ier , on aurai du lui filer son logiciel espion au lieu de sacrifier tout un paquebot


----------



## jennicar (28 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour moi aussi je vais aller droit au but : je soupçonne ma copine de me mentir et j'aimerais avoir des expériences 
a savoir si quelqu'un a déjà utilise un logiciel espion a distance et si celui ci a fonctionne sur mac bien entendu
merci


----------



## edd72 (28 Novembre 2013)

jennicar a dit:


> Bonjour moi aussi je vais aller droit au but : je soupçonne ma copine de me mentir et j'aimerais avoir des expériences
> a savoir si quelqu'un a déjà utilise un logiciel espion a distance et si celui ci a fonctionne sur mac bien entendu
> merci



Doublon!!! http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/logiciel-espion-1206096.html


----------

